# Grumman F6F-5 Hellcat



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2014)

Cools shots.

DBII


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2014)

The French carrier Arromanches, formerly HMS Colossus.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2016)

USS Hornet CV-12 Hanger-Cat

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2017)

French notice guns, see also #4

I cant upload pics anymore, whats wrong with this board?


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 12, 2017)

F6F-5K




​....works today

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo 1943 Starboard view of the carrier Yorktown F6F-3 Hellcat 1694 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2019)

1945 vintage Original magazine photo Hellcat Spreads It’s Fighting Wings WWII | eBay
1945 vintage Original magazine photo Hellcats & Avengers Warm Up For Take-Off | eBay
1944 vintage original magazine photo print Hellcat Fighters Spread Wings WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Navy Fighter Pilot Posed w/ His F6F Hellcat Fighter Plane!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo 1943 Starboard view of the carrier Yorktown F6F-3 Hellcat 1694 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2019)

LiTOT: F6F Hellcat index

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CAVU Mark (Jun 14, 2019)

Grumman on the rudder pedals is like stirling on silver. Said to me by a Grumman rep repeating a Naval officer.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2019)

WWII AP Wire Photo U.S Carrier Hornet Camouflage War Paint + Hellcats 1944 DS689

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2019)

1944-5 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo Grumman F6F Hellcat Fighter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

VINTAGE MILITARY AIRPLANE AIRCRAFT PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH 8X10 GRUMMAN FACTORY PLANT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

1944 Press Photo War Planes at Rest on U.S. Navy Pacific Fleet Aircraft Carrier | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

WWII US Navy Aircraft Carrier Fighter Aircraft 11X14 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Sep 24, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> USS Hornet CV-12 Hanger-Cat
> 
> View attachment 353763



Man that sure looks like an "A" ticket ride.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

Aircraft Carrier U.S.S. Nassau Two Fighter Planes WWII Photo c1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

10 x 8 Inch International News Photo Grumman F6F Hellcat Airplane in Flight | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

War Photo pilot next to the deck fighter F6F-3 Hellcat US Navy WW2 8x10 A | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

Original WWII 4x5 Photo US Navy F6F HELLCAT FIGHTER ENGINE MAINTENANCE 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2019)

The prototype Grumman XF6F-3 Fighter sits on the airfield of Bethpage Naval Air Station on Long Island, New York in 1942. (Photo by © Museum of Flight/


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2019)

Brown & Scrappy On The YorktownOn the deck of the USS Yorktown (CV-10) aircraft carrier, ARM3c (Aviation Radioman Third Class) Robert L. Brown sits in the cockpit of a Grumman F6F Hellcat fighter plane with the ship's mascot, Scrappy the dog, late 1943. (Photo by PhotoQuest


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

GRUMMAN HELLCAT - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2020)

WWII USS Tangier’s Combat Lot: F6F Fighter Escort W/ Amazing Nose Art! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo 1944 F6F-5N Hellcats escorting a TBM-1C Avenge 2407 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

1944 Press Photo Chicago, a Grumman Hellcat demonstrates jet-assisted take-off | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

U.S. Navy Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat being catapulted from USS Hornet 4x6 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Reluctant Poster (Mar 29, 2020)

I don’t know if this has been posted before. This is a Grumman promotional film on the Hellcat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

WW 2 Airplane The Grumman F6F Hellcat Receive 2 Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 13, 2020)

A lot of money to pay for a photo readily available on the web


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Hellcat fighter hoisted aboard carrier Two-sided WWII Color Magazine Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

carrier deck scene - many aircraft Two-sided WWII Color Magazine Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

1944 Press Photo a Grumman Hellcat plane roars upward with jet assisted take-off | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion Grumman F6F Hellcat en Indochine - Aéronautique Navale | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Cruise Book US Navy Fighting Squadron Eighteen VF 18, July 1943 - February 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

OFFICIAL U.S. NAVAL PHOTOGRAPH- WW2 AIRPLANES IN FLIGHT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

OFFICIAL U.S. NAVAL PHOTO- 8 WW2 PLANES IN FLIGHT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 16, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 Press Photo a Grumman Hellcat plane roars upward with jet assisted take-off | eBay



I noticed the gear is already being retracted, great rate of climb and speed means gear retraction as soon as the aircraft leaves the ground to prevent exceeding maximum gear down speed, I guess...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 US HELLCAT PACIFIC THREATRE 2 | eBay

1 O'clock Jump

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## jgreiner (Nov 21, 2020)

Some contributions....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Original Slide, Air-to-Air Navy ATU-101 Grumman F6F Hellcat, 1953 NAAS Cabaniss | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Original Slide, Navy Grumman F6F Hellcat on Aircraft Carrier USS Monterey, 1953 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

WW2 Picture Photo 1944 F6G-3 Hellcat from the Escort Carrier USS Sangamon 2379 | eBay

repro

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION GRUMMAN HELLCAT EN INDOCHINE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 10, 2021)

jgreiner said:


> Some contributions....
> 
> 
> View attachment 602558
> ...


What's with the white outlines on the top and leading edges?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2021)

Not at the wing leading edges.. The white was at the fuselage top , stabilizers and both sides of the fins. The Hellcat 117 and 118 belonged to the VF-34 ( formerly VF-53 ) in 1944. Not sure about the Black 3 and 5 but it may indicate that the front of the engine cowling could be of white too, depending on the period of time.
Here is another shot of such painted Hellcats that is a right part of the shot with the Black 3 ( its port wing can be seen partially ) . You may notice the Black 1, 6 and 7 painted in the same way. At the Asisbiz site you may find more images ( see the link below ) also with Black 100. Their captions say VF-38 in 1943. But it is possible it could be a mistake.





The pic source: Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat VF-38 White 117 Lolly Lt Lochridge at Munda airfield New Georgia Sep 1943

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Mar 10, 2021)

I think that the first picture on Page 5 belongs in the Girls & Aircraft section!
Brian


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 11, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Not at the wing leading edges.. The white was at the fuselage top , stabilizers and both sides of the fins. The Hellcat 117 and 118 belonged to the VF-34 ( formerly VF-53 ) in 1944. Not sure about the Black 3 and 5 but it may indicate that the front of the engine cowling could be of white too, depending on the period of time.
> Here is another shot of such painted Hellcats that is a right part of the shot with the Black 3 ( its port wing can be seen partially ) . You may notice the Black 1, 6 and 7 painted in the same way. At the Asisbiz site you may find more images ( see the link below ) also with Black 100. Their captions say VF-38 in 1943. But it is possible it could be a mistake.
> 
> View attachment 615629
> ...


Yeah, the third photo down of Black 3 looks like the cowl and leading edges are white as well unless it's a trick of the light. Was there a reason for it though is my question. Or was it just their way of squadron identification ala Eighth AF Mustang/Thunderbolt units?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)

I see. The Black 3 had the white on the engine cowl with no doubt. The wing leading edges look like you said. It's a light trick caused by the white undersides and top colour fading due to the sun, dust or sand. As a result the demarcation line of the top and bottom colours seems to run a little bit up than it was. The white on the cowl and fuselage with tail tops seems to be the squadron way of ID. However please notice that the White 117 and 118 are VF-34 Hellcats in 1944 during the end of the Cartwheel Operation. Presumably, the pic could be taken on the Green Island. The shots with Hellcats , Black 1,3,5 6,7 and 100 were taken on Gudalcanal in 1943 and present planes of the VF-38 squadron. The image of the VF-34 F6F-3s is often confused just with the pics of the VF-38 Hellcats. Maybe 
D
 Dana Bell
could shed more light on that.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 11, 2021)

Some info here..... https://www.britmodeller.com/forums/index.php?/topic/235086770-finished-and-rfi-posted-vf-34-who-they-were-and-what-they-did-the-white-backed-hellcats-of-green-island/


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 11, 2021)

A drone Hellcat like that one was the victor in the infamous "Battle of Palmdale."


----------



## jgreiner (Mar 12, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I see. The Black 3 had the white on the engine cowl with no doubt. The wing leading edges look like you said. It's a light trick caused by the white undersides and top colour fading due to the sun, dust or sand. As a result the demarcation line of the top and bottom colours seems to run a little bit up than it was. The white on the cowl and fuselage with tail tops seems to be the squadron way of ID. However please notice that the White 117 and 118 are VF-34 Hellcats in 1944 during the end of the Cartwheel Operation. Presumably, the pic could be taken on the Green Island. The shots with Hellcats , Black 1,3,5 6,7 and 100 were taken on Gudalcanal in 1943 and present planes of the VF-38 squadron. The image of the VF-34 F6F-3s is often confused just with the pics of the VF-38 Hellcats. Maybe
> D
> Dana Bell
> could shed more light on that.



Gotta disagree. Look at the picture of Black 5 I posted earlier (#84) and enlarge to original size. Even though the view of the picture is from the port rear of the a/c, you can clearly see the white leading edge of the starboard wing. Harder to see on the port wing, but the starboard wing is quite clear and apparent. The "break" line between the white on the leading edge and the blue of the wing is consistent and a sharp line unlike fading or chipping/worn paint.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2021)

My observation is regarding the Black 3 but not for Black 5. However I have still a doubt that the Hellcat had the demarcation line at the leading edges as you suggested. You are right it looks like but it is the light trick in my opinion. Neither the enlarged shot of the Black 1, 6, and 7 nor the image of the Black 3 reveals the white paint applied in the suggested way. Here is another shot of the Black 5 but taken later. It can be noticed that the "uniform" of the Hellcat was very worn. The traces of the paint touch up can be seen. But there is no trace of the white on the leading edge of the port wing although it should be seen on the folded one if it would be applied there.





the source: Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat VF-38 White 117 Lolly Lt Lochridge at Munda airfield New Georgia Sep 1943

Additionally here is Black 100. Also no white leading edges.





The close up image of the Black 100 reveals that the demarcation line ( similar to Black 3 ) at the leading edge of the folding wing could be located a little bit up than the fixed wing part had. It is possible the maintenance crew could repaint the underside coat at the leading edge overspraying slightly the original demarcation line , especially at the area of the MGs.




The pic source: Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat VF-38 White 117 Lolly Lt Lochridge at Munda airfield New Georgia Sep 1943

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2021)

Ok.. here is the Black 5 with the starboard wing clearly noticed... 






the source: Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat Solomon Islands in late 1943 | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 12, 2021)

Yup, I see what you mean on the leading edge now, thanks. Boy, old Black 5 is looking mighty tired in that last shot.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2021)

True... but not that miserable like with the all touch ups in the pic posted in my previous post.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2021)

WWII: HELL CAT DOUBLE WASP ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JUNE 1943 | eBay


WWII: HELL CAT DOUBLE WASP. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 12,260 B. Used condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2021)

WWII: HELLCAT III JX MK 5 R.P INSTALLATION ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: HELLCAT III JX MK 5 R.P INSTALLATION ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





HELLCAT III JX MK 5 R.P INSTALLATION

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: HELLCAT III JX MK 5 R.P INSTALLATION ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: HELLCAT III JX MK 5 R.P INSTALLATION ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Our phantom Ebay caption writer is at it again, this is Hellcat II JX901 (the Mk.II written on the print) during the RP trials in May 1945. Note that the outboard one of the aircraft's three guns in each wing has been removed and the hole pasted over with a fabric patch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2022)

1940's WWII Original Photograph of US Plane Flying Over the Ocean | eBay


This is an original photograph. WWII era 1940's.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

35 13-04-1944 Thursday




















WWII 1943 Official Photograph Confidential Aeronautic Flight Deck Fighter Plane | eBay


The top section reads "B/WD-0958 4-13-44. The photo is glossy with a matt back, the back shows staining.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Wounded pilot helped 05-10-1943 tuesday

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2022)

HMS Ruler 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2022)

code 15 damaged attack Truk




















Lot of 8 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lot of 8 1944 ORIGINAL ASSOCIATED PRESS PHOTO WWII #2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Aug 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> code 15 damaged attack Truk
> 
> View attachment 681618
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Frog (Nov 25, 2022)

US Navy Hellcat ID card :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2022)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2023)

June 7 1945 WWII USS SHANGRI-LA Okinawa 4x5 Photo airplanes Yontan Airfield














June 7 1945 WWII USS SHANGRI-LA Okinawa 4x5 Photo airplanes Yontan Airfield | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for June 7 1945 WWII USS SHANGRI-LA Okinawa 4x5 Photo airplanes Yontan Airfield at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 5:52 AM)

71318 X-103 Carrier Wasp



















vintage WW2 Wasp Plane Photograph | eBay


<p>vintage WW2 Wasp Plane Photograph</p><br /><p>Marked looking how the wasp to fly randolf </p><br /><p>Picked up at an estate sale In South Carolina with a box of family photos, check out my other listings for more ww2 photos & antique photos </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 6:19 AM)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Yesterday at 7:52 AM)

What's in the lower left that looks like a curling stone? At first I thought it was a drop tank but upon reflection not so sure.

_*EDIT* Never mind, my eyes finally figured it out, the drop tank and the left gear tire looked like a solid flat(ish) disk to me, hmm, might be time for that optometrist appointment._


----------

